# New member old craftsman lathe



## grandpaswagon (Jan 6, 2015)

Good Evening All,

I am a new member to the forums and have been perusing the Craftsman area.  I have to say that there is a lot of knowledge here and I look forward to learning as much as I can.

I got interested in working with metal lathes back in high school in the early '80s when I made a small black powder cannon in metal shop.  However I was not able to continue with my interests after graduation mostly due to living in apartments and moving around (a lot), and not having access to any machine tools.

I finally managed to buy a house a few years back, with a two car garage that I am using for my shop area and managed to find an old Craftsman metal lathe (model 101.07383) which I have been able to determine is a 12" lathe.  It does everything that I want, except it doesn't have a power cross-feed, but what the heck, I got it and a box of miscellaneous tooling for $300.

What I am hoping to find is a useable owner's manual and a parts diagram that is actually readable (all of the ones I have found so far look like really, really poor photo copies that are too dark and blurry to be any use).

Just wanted to say Hi, and introduce myself.  I look forward to reading about your projects and hopefully to one day contribute with my projects.


----------



## Jamiethesquid (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome Grandpa, Adding your first name to your posts in the signature block of your profile would be helpful, so we know what to call you.  Keep posting on the forum and soon you will receive access to the members area, and the downloads folder.  I just looked and there is a manual in there for the 101.07383.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 9, 2015)

Grandpa,

Welcome aboard.  The post count for free access to Downloads is 30.  You can also get access by making a donation, if you want to do that.

The 101.07383 manual is of the early style, with two photographs of all of the parts laid out on a table, plus a tabular list of part numbers and parts.  Sears never did an illustrated parts list for the 101.07383, which went out of production around 1945.  After you download the manual for the 101.07383, also download the one for the 101.07403 et al.  The differences between the two machines is that the 07383 has a 5/8" diameter lead screw, no power cross feed, and babbit spindle bearings.  The 07403 has a 3/4" diameter lead screw, power cross feed, and Timken spindle bearings.  The spindle and headstock casting, and some of the parts associated with the lead screw (like the half nuts) are different.  Most parts are the same.

Also download the manual for the 101.27580-101.28970.  These are later model lathes so the parts won't apply but the manual has four pages on setup, operation and lubrication, most of which is applicable.

And acquire a copy of the correct version of the Atlas Manual of Lathe Operation (best source is eBay, where they are typically $25-$40).  Read the two documents on the MOLO in Downloads to determine how to ID the correct version.  You will have to write to any eBay seller and ask several questions in order to ID what he is selling as I have yet to come across an ad indicating the seller knew anything about the subject.

Robert D.


----------



## grandpaswagon (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for the info about downloads and trying to determine the correct MOLO.  Just need to get my post count up now.  Been spending a bit of time just surfing the different forums so far.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 9, 2015)

Grandpa,

I finally happened across an exception to my statement about how much eBay sellers usually know about things that they sell.  eBay Item # 281556983756 would be the best version to go with a 101.07383.  And at $27.99 and free shipping, near the bottom of the price range.

Robert D.


----------



## grandpaswagon (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you for the info.  Just bought it.  Just need to wait a few days for it to arrive.


----------



## Half Nut (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome Grandpa.

I'm new here too. I thought I was the only person who owned a 101.07383.) Glad you found what you were looking for. 

Thanks to the good folk here, I was able to figure out my threading problem.:thumbsup2:


----------

